
Forward-thinking CSS float-clearing - danw
http://blogs.pathf.com/agileajax/2007/09/developers-note.html
======
waleedka
Is it just me, or are all the proposed solutions more complicated than the
original one?!! This article actually convinces me that I should continue to
use the <br> tag.

~~~
sjs
The point of doing all that is to future-proof your site on the off chance
that browsers will render things correctly during our lives. Whether or not it
is worth it is for you to decide.

------
ed
The sad truth is that there's really no elegant solution to this problem. To
make matters worse, the author's proposed solutions are only moving mark-up
garbage from one place to another; they don't do much to improve the quality
of code.

